# Does anyone know how to down size a pic for avatar?



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to add an avatar to my post but I do not know how to get it to the right size.Anyone have and ideas that will help?
Thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

It depends on what programs you have and where you store the photo on the internet. There is more than one way to do it. I can paste a photo in a "desktop publishing" program and change the size there, but then I have to copy and paste it on a graphics program to export it as a jpeg file. Or, I can use my photo storing program on my computer, paste it in reduced size on an email form, save that to the desktop and use that. There are other ways too.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I guess I got it to work.All I did was go to edit avatar and uploaded a pic from my computer.I didn't resize anything.Will it resize it for you?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Go to photobucket.com and sign up for a free account, they have an option when you go to upload which lets you choose what size you want to upload as.


----------

